
Proof of code with pointers now possible in SPARK using pledges - pjmlp
https://blog.adacore.com/pointer-based-data-structures-in-spark
======
saagarjha
This sounds like the inclusion of Rust’s lifetimes in Ada: is this just
academic or is it actually used to replace what I assume is “normal Ada”?

~~~
dwheeler
SPARK is a subset/superset of Ada. That is, the code is compiled using usual
Ada rules, but to pass the SPARK verification checks requires passing some
additional rules. Ada's access types (pointers) are traditional; to use access
types within SPARK requires some addition rules, which are lifetime rules.

The "previous post" mentioned in the original article goes into this some
more:

[https://blog.adacore.com/using-pointers-in-
spark](https://blog.adacore.com/using-pointers-in-spark)

------
notaplumber
Unrelated to OpenBSD's pledge(2).

